# Best poison dart frog breed for vivarium



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi everyone! I have an 18x18x24 exo terra. It’s got 2 green led 3w 6500 k led lights on top. Custom glass cut top with 2 inches at the back for ventilation. Also running internal fan around 2 hours a day for ventilation. It’s got mistaking starter system on top with two nozzles misting schedule is 2 times a day about 15 seconds the first time and 10 the next still tweaking for plants. I am basically wanting to know what breed of dart frog would best utlilize the lower space and upper space so preferably ones that could climb. Also my cleanup crew is tropical springtails, zebra isopods, and orange isopods which all seem to be thriving! Thanks for the replies!!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry for some reasons first pictures were horrible quaility










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

If I had that tank sitting on my shelf I would personally put a group of southern or highland variabilis in it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I like how your viv looks. I'm not sure how popular they are with other people, but I'm a fan of Fittonia (bottom right in your viv) -- lots of color, and good growers without a ton of light.

My imitators and leucomelas climb and use all the space in their vivs.

By the way, there are no 'breeds' of dart frogs (thankfully!). There are species of frogs, and then locales and/or color morphs of those species. So, e.g. "imitator" is a species (_Ranitomeya imitator_); "imitator 'green'" is a color morph of _R. imitator_, a species that is variable in color and pattern in different areas of its natural range.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a great tank! I am sure you will get lots of recommendations. S2G's is a good idea.

Mark


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

get some R amazonica 'iquitos' I have a group in a vertical 40breeder and they use the entirety of the space. I also have a bunch for sale right now


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

A pair of pumilio would look nice and they have a nice call


----------

